# Silly Russian tortoise dream



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

Last night when I got home from work, my husband told me that he had checked on all the tortoises, and could only find four of my seven Russians. Later he looked again, and all seven were accounted for. 

This lead to me having a dream that I walked out to the Russian enclosure, and all of a sudden all seven of them started hopping around like squirrels, scampering up and out of the enclosure, and up into the apple tree while we frantically ran around trying to catch them.

Interesting sight to see a tortoise running and jumping and climbing trees, let me tell you.


----------



## rltwaddle (May 9, 2012)

Haha sounds like a crazy dream to me!!


Where do u keep all seven Russians? I assume in a herd, how large is your enclosure? Indoors/outdoors? I would love to have that many!!!


----------



## tortadise (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm. Interesting how our minds work isn't it?


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

The enclosure they are in now is 5' X 10'. I am on vacation next week, during which time the enclosure will be expanded to 8' X 20'. (I acquired three more over the winter months.) Inside they have two 4' X 8' tables for winter and cold spring and fall nights. 

Here is what it looked like with the original 4.


----------



## dmarcus (May 9, 2012)

Very interesting dream...


----------



## cemmons12 (May 9, 2012)

Lol, interesting dream.


----------



## dmmj (May 9, 2012)

Do squirrels hop?


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

Yes. I love squirrels. I would take them all in the house to live with me if I could. I can spend hours watching them, they can be just as funny playing with things as cats are. I once saw one pouncing on a leaf covered branch and rolling around only to spring away, stalk it for a minute, then pounce on it all over again.


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2012)

Love that enclosure! Have you ever considered covering it?
I am looking into building an outdoor enclosure for Nelson this summer. A set-up similar to yours would be easier (and looks great!) but I would feel more comfortable with some sort of cover...mainly because I'm paranoid. 

I've had some crazy tortoise dreams too. In one dream I was walking along a path and saw all these tiny (penny-sized) Russian hatchlings walking around...I definitely took a few home.  My dreams using consist of me acquiring more torts!


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2012)

LOL, I dreamed once that I found a lake full of huge, gorgeous fancy goldfish... I acquired a few of those, lol.

No, I'm not worried about covering it. My dog, although she can't actually get to the torts, is literally RIGHT there, for one thing. The only creature that I would worry about getting past her is a bear, and it wouldn't matter if it was covered or not then anyway, lol! I once had a bear rip the entire side off a steel shed to get at the jugs of dandelion and cider wine I had brewing in there.


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2012)

"I once had a bear rip the entire side off a steel shed to get at the jugs of dandelion and cider wine I had brewing in there." 



Kristina you are a "person who wear's many coats". I think you are my new hero!


----------



## Tyrtle (May 9, 2012)

Kristina, mind if I ask you a question about your enclosure? Do the sides sit directly on the ground? Do you ever worry about or have problems with the Russians burrowing under the sides to get out? This is the last "check" I have before building ours. Thanks!


----------



## Kristina (May 10, 2012)

No, I don't worry or have issues, because when I built the enclosure, I used cement pieces from a house that was being torn down to make a patchwork foundation. The cement pieces are laid in the bottom puzzle style. The gaps in between the pieces allow for water run off, but are close enough together that a Russian can't fit in between them.

A picture is worth a thousand words... This album shows the entire process, from start to finish - http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/...urtle Enclosures - Outdoor/Russian Tortoises/

TerryO, to say I have led an interesting life would be an understatement.  But there is always bad along with the good and the fun, unfortunately, and I have had my share of that, too, like everyone else.


----------



## Tyrtle (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for the pics! That makes sense now. I love the hill!


----------

